
The Coming Sharing Economy - TheAntiEgo
https://www.helpwith.co/pages/coming-sharing-economy
======
tjmojo
It seems clear that hybrid-business models will pave the way to the next
economic foundation–sharing economy, collaborative economy, etc. We are in a
period of technological innovation where the economic possibilities are only
constrained by society’s ability to effectively message and disseminate
emerging value propositions.

In other words, anyone can make a potentially revolutionary marketplace
(helpwith.co?), but how do you get people to care?

~~~
TheAntiEgo
Yeah, that's definitely the right question. Part of our argument is that
people are overly cynical concerning the fact that finding the answer to such
questions is an active, iterative process, rather than a stroke of individual
genius.

Technically, HelpWith is in over 100 cities, but we're focussing primarily on
the Pacific Northwest. This is largely because cities like Portland are
already more amenable to the type of ethos that makes the success of such a
sharing economy platform possible.

We're building a successful, community-based model, then we plan on scaling.

------
charliecurran
Interesting read.

